# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  BOOGA BOOGA! Report: Pope Francis Is In The Crosshairs Of ISIS

## michaelr

This prewar campaign of fear is just embarrassing as all hell!!

Quick, lets bomb Assad, that'll fix everything! 

BOOGA BOOGA! Report: Pope Francis Is In The Crosshairs Of ISIS

Needs sound effects....  Dunt.....dit...dit..duh....In the crosshairs.....

Good grief

----------


## Jim Scott

I'm sure it's just another diabolical Israeli plot to get Christians to support an American invasion of Syria - and Obama is in on it.   Yeah, that's the ticket!   :Geez: 

*Jim*

----------

DonGlock26 (08-31-2014),Sheldonna (08-30-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

Hey Jim,

You left out the Freemasons!  :Sofa:

----------

DonGlock26 (08-31-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I'm sure it's just another diabolical Israeli plot to get Christians to support an American invasion of Syria - and Obama is in on it.   Yeah, that's the ticket!  
> 
> *Jim*


You can accuse me of antisemitism, hell ignorance and stupidity is legal and all, but you're wrong. BTW, Obama said he's attacking Syria. Plus, it ain't my faul the all powerful Al-Bag-Daddy is not just Obama's and McCain's buddy, but Mossad to boot. You'll just have to get over that....oh, and grow up.

----------


## michaelr

> Hey Jim,
> 
> You left out the Freemasons!



You people are getting ''smarter'' by the day!

----------


## michaelr

Now back to your regular scheduled PROGRAMMING!

BOOGA BOOGA BOOGABOO!!!

----------


## Jim Scott

> You can accuse me of antisemitism, hell ignorance and stupidity is legal and all, but you're wrong. BTW, Obama said he's attacking Syria. Plus, it ain't my faul the all powerful Al-Bag-Daddy is not just Obama's and McCain's buddy, but Mossad to boot. You'll just have to get over that....oh, and grow up.


Perhaps you missed it but Obama has just stated (Friday, August 29th) that he _'doesn't have a strategy yet'_ for Syria so the attempt to give him one doesn't coincide with reality, if that matters.

The absurd story that the self-anointed ISIS Caliph calling himself 'al Baghdadi' is supposedly a Mossad agent who is actually full-blooded Jewish allegedly came from Edward Snowden (a veritable paragon of truth, no doubt).  The anti-Israel websites are filled with it so we know where this is coming from.  

If you do not wish to be challenged on your anti-Jewish neurosis and declarations that cannot be substantiated then think before you post them. Throwing puerile insults at anyone who questions your dubious claims will not change the reality that your assertions are often absurd and unprovable, making them useless except to demonstrate your biases, which are already well known here.   

*Jim*

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-30-2014),OriginalCyn (08-30-2014),Sheldonna (08-30-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Perhaps you missed it but Obama has just stated (Friday, August 29th) that he _'doesn't have a strategy yet'_ for Syria so the attempt to give him one doesn't coincide with reality, if that matters.


 well that explains me commenting on a thread or two that propagated that load of dung! Apparently you missed this....




> When President Obama bragged earlier that "The United States is and will remain the one indispensable nation in the world..." adding that "no other nation can do what we do," we should have guessed some more war-mongering was coming... and sure enough. As AP reports, it appears Syrian airstrikes are on their way, but there's a mind-blowing twist in US foreign policy: *"In an effort to avoid unintentionally strengthening the Syrian government, the White House could seek to balance strikes against the Islamic State with attacks on Assad regime targets."* In the words of the Guinness commercial, Brilliant.


WTF White House Statement Of The Day: Syria Airstrikes Edition




> The absurd story that the self-anointed ISIS Caliph calling himself 'al Baghdadi' is supposedly a Mossad agent who is actually full-blooded Jewish allegedly came from Edward Snowden (a veritable paragon of truth, no doubt).  The anti-Israel websites are filled with it so we know where this is coming from.


I see, is Snowden antisemitic or is it the site? Not that it matters, the story is true. 



> If you do not wish to be challenged on your anti-Jewish neurosis and declarations that cannot be substantiated then think before you post them. Throwing puerile insults at anyone who questions your dubious claims will not change the reality that your assertions are often absurd and unprovable, making them useless except to demonstrate your biases, which are already well known here.   
> 
> *Jim*




Well, your either stupid, or a liar, your choice. Your problem is obvious to me, it's called my past. Antisemitic I am not. Now, anti Zionist, I do not like or have complete disdain for the racist Israeli government, proudly guilty. There is a difference Jim, and if you're not bright enough to know that, then you're just a phony hiding behind eloquent words.

----------


## Dan40

> This prewar campaign of fear is just embarrassing as all hell!!
> 
> Quick, lets bomb Assad, that'll fix everything! 
> 
> BOOGA BOOGA! Report: Pope Francis Is ‘In The Crosshairs Of ISIS’
> 
> Needs sound effects....  Dunt.....dit...dit..duh....In the crosshairs.....
> 
> Good grief


oooooooooooooooEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEooooooooooooo

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Perhaps you missed it but Obama has just stated (Friday, August 29th) that he 'doesn't have a strategy yet' for Syria so the attempt to give him one doesn't coincide with reality, if that matters.*


Obama also said he was not that impressed with recent Russian Military Ukraine Invasions rumors. 

And that don't sit well with the "Conspiracy" that he wants this to be true, and will take immediate military action on behalf of necon puppet masters.


Just sayin............... :Yawn:

----------


## squidward

> I'm sure it's just another diabolical Israeli plot to get Christians to support an American invasion of Syria - and Obama is in on it.   Yeah, that's the ticket!  
> 
> *Jim*


don't confuse jews with bankers that happen to be jewish. 
It makes christians look stupid.

----------


## Sheldonna

> well that explains me commenting on a thread or two that propagated that load of dung! Apparently you missed this....
> 
> 
> 
> WTF White House Statement Of The Day: Syria Airstrikes Edition
> 
> 
> 
> I see, is Snowden antisemitic or is it the site? Not that it matters, the story is true. 
> ...


Actually, Jim is none of those things.  You, on the other hand......

----------


## Sheldonna

> Obama also said he was not that impressed with recent Russian Military Ukraine Invasions rumors. 
> 
> And that don't sit well with the "Conspiracy" that he wants this to be true, and will take immediate military action on behalf of necon puppet masters.
> 
> 
> Just sayin...............


Yeah, and unfortunately...._some folks_ here are of the "mind" of that "any conspiracy in a storm" idiocy.  And we just gotta point and laugh when they make their absurd and asinine claims.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-31-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> You people are getting ''smarter'' by the day!


Fancy that.  Cause you people are not.

----------


## michaelr

> Actually, Jim is none of those things.  You, on the other hand......


.......what? I'm sure Jim likes you fighting his battles. Seems fitting.

----------


## michaelr

> Fancy that.  Cause you people are not.



Don't wanna be either. Reread.

----------


## Sheldonna

> .......what? I'm sure Jim likes you fighting his battles. Seems fitting.


I'm sure he couldn't care less.  So....wrong as usual, michael.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Don't wanna be either. Reread.


Getting smarter might help you people, michael.  You really should rethink that.

----------


## michaelr

Ugh, dummies......,

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Can anyone tell me the major difference between a "Zionist" and just a regular Jew?

----------


## johnson

In spite of what Assad may have done to people I see him as an asset in the fight against the ISIS,,, unless he is supporting them. I haven't heard that is the case.  Our leaders seem to lack perspective.  If we can ally Syria long enough to put the ISIS threat  down then we can address Assad later.

Something is fishy any way.  I think the Syrian government authorized our intel flights over Syria to look for the ISIS people. Geez, doesn't that deserve some consideration on our part?  If we are going to act like ass holes then we can expect to be treated like assholes.

----------


## Roadmaster

> In spite of what Assad may have done to people I see him as an asset in the fight against the ISIS,,, unless he is supporting them


 Christians in Syria says his army at least protected them. They haven't fired into Israel even though Israel has. Assad has jets to do this. They might not be the best but a lot better than the others. In fact Syria wanted to bomb ISIS in Iraq. They are the ones who have lost a lot of deaths to ISIS.

----------

johnson (09-01-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Well, your either stupid, or a liar, your choice.


I'll pass on both, thanks.   

I happen to disagree with some of your contentions and you clearly resent it so you lash out with insults and bravado.  Not much I can do with that.  




> Your problem is obvious to me, it's called my past. Antisemitic I am not. Now, anti Zionist, I do not like or have complete disdain for the racist Israeli government, proudly guilty. There is a difference Jim, and if you're not bright enough to know that, then you're just a phony hiding behind eloquent words.


I'm well aware that the 'anti-Zionist' position is supposed to only apply to the nation and government of Israel, not all Jews, but I find that to be a distinction  without a difference.  However, your prejudices, although far more obvious than you apparently realize, are unimportant.  Although most of your posts are not worth a response some necessitate a reply in the cause of  maintaining rationality on the site.   

The middle east situation is very complex and rife with manipulation and double crossing from many players.  Simplistic assertions absorbed from anti-Israel and conspiracy websites are not helpful, even if they fulfill a need for those who see an Israeli conspiracy in everything that happens in that troubled region.    

I see no reason to pander to that need and don't intend to do so.  However, this site has many interesting threads and my time to spend here is somewhat limited.  That being the case, I'll just agree to disagree, ignore the name-calling and move on, as I trust you will, too.

*Jim*

----------

Sheldonna (09-03-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I'll pass on both, thanks.   
> 
> I happen to disagree with some of your contentions and you clearly resent it so you lash out with insults and bravado.  Not much I can do with that.  
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the 'anti-Zionist' position is supposed to only apply to the nation and government of Israel, not all Jews, but I find that to be a distinction  without a difference.  However, your prejudices, although far more obvious than you apparently realize, are unimportant.  Although most of your posts are not worth a response some necessitate a reply in the cause of  maintaining rationality on the site.   
> 
> The middle east situation is very complex and rife with manipulation and double crossing from many players.  Simplistic assertions absorbed from anti-Israel and conspiracy websites are not helpful, even if they fulfill a need for those who see an Israeli conspiracy in everything that happens in that troubled region.    
> ...


Balls, and you long winded posts can't change that. I've never said one fucking thing demeaning to jews, any race, or any religion, never. It would be like me sticking my tongue in a light socket, it just ain't gunna, and never did, happen. Now, you did make the accusation, perhaps you can back it up with my actual words and links to them. That me saying that I can no longer trust you! Put up or shut up!!

----------


## Jim Scott

> Balls, and you long winded posts can't change that. I've never said one fucking thing demeaning to jews, any race, or any religion, never. It would be like me sticking my tongue in a light socket, it just ain't gunna, and never did, happen. Now, you did make the accusation, perhaps you can back it up with my actual words and links to them. That me saying that I can no longer trust you! Put up or shut up!!


I see that you intend to cling to your position that you only oppose the Israeli government - 'Zionists' - but harbor no animus toward Jews in general.  You might even believe this, for all I know.  Frankly, I don't really care.  As far as this forum is concerned, you are what you post and I don't need to waste my time 'proving' something that is obvious.
 
I have no interest in internet bickering and receiving hostile, profanity-laced tirades from a recalcitrant poster who cannot deal with the fact that his contentions are not accepted as fact.  

You are free to make all the protestations and type out all the puerile insults you can think of but I've already lost interest in this tedious exchange.  I posted my opinion, responded to your increasingly hostile replies and believe this exchange has burned itself out.  

I offered the option of simply agreeing to disagree, like gentlemen, but apparently that is not good enough.    Well, in this case, it will have to be because that is all I'm going to offer.  I suggest you let it go.

*Jim*

----------

Sheldonna (09-03-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I see that you intend to cling to your position that you only oppose the Israeli government - 'Zionists' - but harbor no animus toward Jews in general.  You might even believe this, for all I know.  Frankly, I don't really care.  As far as this forum is concerned, you are what you post and I don't need to waste my time 'proving' something that is obvious.
>  
> I have no interest in internet bickering and receiving hostile, profanity-laced tirades from a recalcitrant poster who cannot deal with the fact that his contentions are not accepted as fact.  
> 
> You are free to make all the protestations and type out all the puerile insults you can think of but I've already lost interest in this tedious exchange.  I posted my opinion, responded to your increasingly hostile replies and believe this exchange has burned itself out.  
> 
> I offered the option of simply agreeing to disagree, like gentlemen, but apparently that is not good enough.    Well, in this case, it will have to be because that is all I'm going to offer.  I suggest you let it go.
> 
> *Jim*


You are a phony. Listen Jim, in all honesty, I'm kind of shocked. Of all people on this board, I thought that you would at least have the integrity to have links ready to support such a shitty and low life accusation. 

I have no racism in my body, mind, or soul, yet, without realizing that the accusation actually hurts me, you just throw it out there, without support.

That's bad enough, but when I asked for your evidence, your support, you just get long winded, and tell me that you have to.

Do me a favor please. If you're going to continue to make these accusations be at least man enough to support them with evidence. Do you think you can o that, or am I asking the impossible for the obvious reasons?

----------


## Invayne

> This prewar campaign of fear is just embarrassing as all hell!!
> 
> Quick, lets bomb Assad, that'll fix everything! 
> 
> BOOGA BOOGA! Report: Pope Francis Is In The Crosshairs Of ISIS
> 
> Needs sound effects....  Dunt.....dit...dit..duh....In the crosshairs.....
> 
> Good grief





> Israeli sources reportedly told


Uh huh.... :Lame:

----------

michaelr (08-31-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Antisemitic I am not. Now, anti Zionist, I do not like or have complete disdain for the racist Israeli government, proudly guilty. There is a difference Jim, and if you're not bright enough to know that, then you're just a phony hiding behind eloquent words.

----------

michaelr (08-31-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> In spite of what Assad may have done to people I see him as an asset in the fight against the ISIS,,, unless he is supporting them. I haven't heard that is the case.  Our leaders seem to lack perspective.  If we can ally Syria long enough to put the ISIS threat  down then we can address Assad later.
> 
> Something is fishy any way.  I think the Syrian government authorized our intel flights over Syria to look for the ISIS people. Geez, doesn't that deserve some consideration on our part?  If we are going to act like ass holes then we can expect to be treated like assholes.


The truth is dictators have kept the Muslim fanatics at bay from Egypt to Syria and Obama screwed it all up on purpose. He's one of those men who wants to watch the world burn. He sees it as being anti-colonialist like his long dead alcoholic, deadbeat African socialist father. Iran exists today as the gravest nuclear threat because Jimmy Carter turned his back on the Shah of Iran. These progressives fools sure do not know their history. Should Islam gain parity with the West because of Western decadence and weakness, we will be locked into the same mortal combat with Islam that Medieval Europe was.

----------


## johnson

> This prewar campaign of fear is just embarrassing as all hell!!
> 
> Quick, lets bomb Assad, that'll fix everything! 
> 
> BOOGA BOOGA! Report: Pope Francis Is In The Crosshairs Of ISIS
> 
> Needs sound effects....  Dunt.....dit...dit..duh....In the crosshairs.....
> 
> Good grief


I don't think Assad is or will be our problem.  He could be a useful ally if  we would just wise up. Sure he has done bad things to his people but that is an internal problem that is little of our business.


  We screwed up and did the same thing in Iraq with SH and now look what has ensued.  Ole Sadsack would have fed the ISIS creeps feet first into limb chippers.

----------


## johnson

> The truth is dictators have kept the Muslim fanatics at bay from Egypt to Syria and Obama screwed it all up on purpose. He's one of those men who wants to watch the world burn. He sees it as being anti-colonialist like his long dead alcoholic, deadbeat African socialist father. Iran exists today as the gravest nuclear threat because Jimmy Carter turned his back on the Shah of Iran. These progressives fools sure do not know their history. Should Islam gain parity with the West because of Western decadence and weakness, we will be locked into the same mortal combat with Islam that Medieval Europe was.


I don't see Iran as a nuclear threat to us. That would be suicide on their part. Iran may be a threat to Israel, but if the Jews see it that way then that is their problem and not ours.  By getting a nuclear weapon Iran hopes to increase its status as a world power, to join the nuclear club in other words.

Iran is smart in that it does not overtly wager war on western countries. Instead it wages a proxy war by supporting terrorist outfits like Hezbollah.
But good ole Sam, we got to do our own bleeding and dying instead of hiring others to do it for us. 

The planet's idiots as well as the last of the big spenders.  Anything to line the pockets of the defense industry.  The sand ******s are making fools of us with some basic hardware as it is without giving them more technology to use on us.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't see Iran as a nuclear threat to us. That would be suicide on their part. Iran may be a threat to Israel, but if the Jews see it that way then that is their problem and not ours.  By getting a nuclear weapon Iran hopes to increase its status as a world power, to join the nuclear club in other words.
> 
> Iran is smart in that it does not overtly wager war on western countries. Instead it wages a proxy war by supporting terrorist outfits like Hezbollah.
> But good ole Sam, we got to do our own bleeding and dying instead of hiring others to do it for us. 
> 
> The planet's idiots as well as the last of the big spenders.  Anything to line the pockets of the defense industry.  The sand ******s are making fools of us with some basic hardware as it is without giving them more technology to use on us.


You really think a nuclear war in the Middle East wouldn't affect America? How about an EMP device over NYC? How do you gather enough evidence on Iran to justify nuking them, if a sanitized ship and SCUD are used?

Israel is the West's shield from Muslims. They absorb much of the aggression of Islam. Once, they are no more, Europe and American shipping would be prime targets.

The Muslims are running rampant because we haven't waged total war, since 1945. The only thing close was Nixon's bombing of the North Vietnamese army units, supply routes, and North Vietnam itself. THAT got the communists to the peace table and the signed on the dotted line. America did not lose the Vietnam war. North Vietnam broke a peace treaty and Democrats in congress refused to come to the aid of an ally. The Democrat party stabbed the anti-communists in the back and allowed them to be enslaved. 

Barack Obama will be the first US president to lose a war. That loss will be in Afghanistan where he is poised to leave the field to the enemy- the Taliban.

----------


## Jim Scott

> You are a phony. Listen Jim, in all honesty, I'm kind of shocked. Of all people on this board, I thought that you would at least have the integrity to have links ready to support such a shitty and low life accusation. 
> 
> I have no racism in my body, mind, or soul, yet, without realizing that the accusation actually hurts me, you just throw it out there, without support.
> 
> That's bad enough, but when I asked for your evidence, your support, you just get long winded, and tell me that you have to.
> 
> Do me a favor please. If you're going to continue to make these accusations be at least man enough to support them with evidence. Do you think you can o that, or am I asking the impossible for the obvious reasons?


Sorry to disappoint you but do me a favor; stop pretending that your palpable animus toward Jews is narrowly confined to the people and government of tiny Israel, the only democracy in the middle east and drop the fake 'disappointed' routine, as if you were some kind of admirer, which I very seriously doubt. 

I stated that you are what you post and your protestations and petty insults don't change that.  Apparently the fact that you've never posted that you hate Jews is your basis for self-righteous defense of your supposed lack of racial bias.  So be it.  I repeat: you are what you post.  

I stand by my opinions and I'm sure you stand by yours.  That is sufficient.  The rest is just pointless sniping and it is boring to others.  Enough.  

*Jim*

----------

Sheldonna (09-03-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Sorry to disappoint you but do me a favor; stop pretending that your palpable animus toward Jews is narrowly confined to the people and government of tiny Israel, the only democracy in the middle east and drop the fake 'disappointed' routine, as if you were some kind of admirer, which I very seriously doubt. 
> 
> I stated that you are what you post and your protestations and petty insults don't change that. Apparently the fact that you've never posted that you hate Jews is your basis for self-righteous defense of your supposed lack of racial bias. So be it. I repeat: you are what you post. 
> 
> I stand by my opinions and I'm sure you stand by yours. That is sufficient. The rest is just pointless sniping and it is boring to others. Enough. 
> 
> *Jim*


Liar.

----------

